# predator bass baits paints



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres some predator bass baits some RC2.5 look a likes and a very little minnow and a i think its called a griffen style bait and the one on top is the one i made ,hope u like jody















































.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks really good! What kind of paint you using?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those all look really nice. I like the choice of colors and also patterns. That bottom one is indeed a megabass griffin (shallow runner) clone. When the fishing is slow throw on that small crank and hang on!


----------

